# SystemSix headset spacers max.?



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

According to the System6 manual, the max. amount of spacers/stack height is 40mm. Just an opinion question I guess, but do you think there's some 'safety' built in there? 

IOW, with the System6 headset cap and oversized stem, that 40mm allows for 5 of the 5mm oversized spacers. I need to go to 6 for a perfect fit. So, that'd bring my stack height up to about 45mm. What's the max stack height any of you System6 riders running? 

Also, why does C-dale recommend against putting spacers above the stem?

I'm a new C-dale owner, but a long time rider. But the whole C-dale SI stuff is totally new to me. I just don't wanna risk breaking anything by pushing the limits.

Thanks in advance-


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I wouldn't do it, simply because you're voiding the warranty. (It also will look silly, but that's personal preference.) Get the next size up frame and adjust stem length/ post setback accordingly. If you can't do that for some reason, get a stem with rise.

IIRC, Cdale says no spacers on top of the stem due to the special type of top cap they use, which is designed to support the steerer tube where the stem clamps.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

peterpen said:


> I wouldn't do it, simply because you're voiding the warranty. (It also will look silly, but that's personal preference.) Get the next size up frame and adjust stem length/ post setback accordingly. If you can't do that for some reason, get a stem with rise.
> 
> IIRC, Cdale says no spacers on top of the stem due to the special type of top cap they use, which is designed to support the steerer tube where the stem clamps.


I agree with peterpen, take a look here.. What you are wanting to do is clearly highlighted and it says NOT to do it...

http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_...dale_road_fork_owner_manual_supplement_en.pdf

Best regards-
Jim


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the responses. This actually helps a lot. I had not seen the manual that jimbonnet linked to. I was going by the specs from the 2006 System6 manual, which clearly states no more than 40mm stack height.

The 2008 manual (i have a 2008 S6) clearly states a max stack of 55mm. I'm well within that, as my ideal stack will end up around 45mm.

As for the spacer on top of stem, yes, that remains unchanged and is not allowed. (i don't plan to do it, just was curious as to why Cdale says no)

Thanks again!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

BTW, you are aware that there is a 30mm top *cover* for the headset available? Sounds like you have the 15mm - the 30mm might look a bit better.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

peterpen said:


> BTW, you are aware that there is a 30mm top *cover* for the headset available? Sounds like you have the 15mm - the 30mm might look a bit better.


Is this the carbon one made by Control Tech?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Not sure who makes it - just know that Cdale lists bikes as available with 15mm or 30mm top covers in the full spec pages on their website. You can see it here:


----------

